# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA club training



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

(Kelly Wrote)
Dear WMC members,

Our illustrious training coordinator, Scott Barner, has scheduled a special treat for us on Saturday, June 14th at Lee Kay Center. Scott has contacted Ian Alldredge, a canine behavior specialist, to work with us on better understanding dog behavior. Please see the attachment (also at the bottom of this email) for full details of his qualifications and subject matter.
The day will begin at 8:30 A.M. and will run for a couple of hours (or longer as needed). Scott, however, said that he will be there at 6:00 A.M. if anyone wants to train before the heat of the day. He also said we can do some training after the seminar, depending on interest. Please remember to bring birds if possible, and all those with homing pigeons, please bring them as well.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are not a member of Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA but would like to join to take advantage of club training, please contact any club member or contact Jay directly at
[email protected]

Thanks, Mark


----------

